# How often?



## arf1 (Nov 23, 2008)

G'day all

The last couple of days I have polished my TT twice " just bought the car recently and wanted to give it some TLC " 
Today was time for the wax treatment "mags tech 2.0"

1 How often do you guys/gals polish your motor ?

2  how frequently do you apply the wax? " I read somewhere that a wax should be done each time the car is polished "

I try to wash my car once a week but haven't much experience about polish/wax

Thanks all


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I wash mine once, maybe twice a week (Usually it would just me once, but I'm out of work at the mo, so I've got the time).

Polishing : I'd probably do this only when I notice any swirl marks, or light marring appearing on the paintwork. So, it's only for correction, and not a 'religious must do' thing for me.

Waxing : I will religiously wax the car every 2/3 weeks, depending how many times I've washed it in between, and depending on the condition of the roads.....at the moment with the salt going down, it's gonna be more likely that I'll wax it about twice every 3 weeks, just to keep the paint nice and safe.

But, definitely wax every time you polish, as you'll have NO protective barrier between your paint and the elements.

Hope this helps :wink:


----------



## arf1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks TeeTees , I will have to wax more often than I 'm use to I guesss

Cheers


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Agree with TeeTees - you MUST wax after each polish.

How often you polish or wax will depend on how much time the car spends exposed to the elements. If it is always garaged between drives, then one or two polishes a year will be sufficient - I also wash my car at least once a week.

I would clay bar once a year, polish every four to six months, wax every two months, quick detail after every wash.


----------



## arf1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks all, I happen to live a stone throw away from the sea so I guess it's a good idea for me to make sure I keep up with the polishing/waxing. Also a good powerwash underneath the car on a weekly basis would be a good idea or would you guys recommend a wax-oil under the car for better protection?


----------

